# Elk Hunt Application Starts Mat 1st



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bersh said:


> Last year I got my packet in the mail two days before the results were posted online.


Yep, For a number of years hunters who drew a tag got the info thru the mail a few days before the results were posted on line. If that holds true this year, hoping to see that deliver today or tomorrow.

EDIT: Nothing in today's mail.

L & O


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

i'll be checking the mail and hoping for a package I've never seen before.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

With my mail person, my neighbor will probably get mine or be thrown in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wife checked mail for me.....no packet my way..


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Nuthin yet! Runnin out of time.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

When I was drawn 2 yrs ago the packet didn't come before the online date to check. So there's still hope for those in the draw.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Tracker01 said:


> When I was drawn 2 yrs ago the packet didn't come before the online date to check. So there's still hope for those in the draw.



Oh good. Nothing for me in the mail.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nothing for me yet.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I was drawn in 06. I checked online and I was unsuccessful for the fall and late season. Mid Dec I got a packet in the mail and the dnr decided to add a 3rd season in Jan that yr. There were some elk outside the normal range they wanted to cull along with additional tags for areas on the winter yarding areas. The fall season had poor weather and they didn't meet the quota for harvest that yr.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

That would be cool.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

I was drawn in 06 for the first hunt. I did not get my packet until almost a week after the results were posted online.


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

luckily I live in the sticks and my mail is usually a day or two later than everyone else. So I'm not to worried that I didn't get it yesterday. 1 more day and then I won't have to wait for the mailman.
Anybody get there notification yet?


----------



## GM2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mail box empty  still hope left!!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Just a spider in mine.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Haven't seen a single post from anyone who has one.. Still hope for all of us!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Nothing here, still hoping to see success online tomorrow, haven't given up hope.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

WAHOOOOOOO!!! Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhh buuuddddddddy!!! WHOOOOP WHOOOOP!!!









Never mind, just reliving 2011.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I got mine........10 years ago.....still hope, good luck everyone.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Considering the names were drawn three weeks ago, I'm very surprised they held out this long to announce the winners. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get an elk tag this year. It's crazy to think it was 19 years ago when I pulled my elk tag and first hunted them here in Michigan. Time flies, I guess. 

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------

